# Interview with Nathan Long - AdeptiCon 2011



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The audio isn't as great as i would have liked... but turn it up a bit.

you're welcome. 

http://www.thefoundingfields.com/2011/04/nathan-long-author-interview.html





CP

there's more on my YouTube page. http://www.youtube.com/user/CommissarPloss

I'm still uploading stuff...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats an awesome shirt Commissar :grin:

Is your interview with Dan Abnett forthcoming as well?

Lord of the Night


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lol you want one? 25bucks. lol

Thanks for the kind words! Yeah, abnett's is forthcoming, it takes long time for these long videos to upload... we had a very nice long chat over lunch, Dan and I.

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice work man, can you link it to TOL?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> Nice work man, can you link it to TOL?


yeah, i can do that. It's a public youtube vid, so feel free to put it wherever.  TOL included.

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"Silly heretic" (your hat). 

No, but that was an cool interview, but when is the Abnett one coming up?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't suppose you asked our questions verbatim, did you?

EDIT: I really hope you didn't, because I doubt my question was appropriate. :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

VERY awesome. Where do you get your shirts made?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i didn't acutally have the questions in front of me simply because my internet was shit over at the convention... so most were not asked... sorry.

shirts, are made at a local shop where i live. he doesn't charge a set-up fee so it's just the cost of the shirt. and btw, the shirts are for authors only. they're going to be customized for each author with their last name on the back and their "number" in which they were interviewed.  Sarah Cawkwell is actually "01" but i haven't had her sweatshirt made up yet. They are hoodies. I'm "00" since i'm awesome.

CP


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Speaking of "Blood & Guts Vampires", Commisar Ploss, I would really appreciate it if you could interview C.L. Werner about The Red Duke. It's the book I'm looking forward to the most this year.

I am sure that the book is going to be as bad ass as Thulmann Brunner, Skulltaker & Wulfrik etc. but I would love to hear what the author has to say about it. He's my favorite BL author.

Looking forward to it, thanks.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I think that depends on Mr. Werner dragging himself out of the deserts of the Wild West and making it to somewhere our good Plossy is going, but...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

we'll see. I haven't gotten the final roster for Games Day yet, perhaps he'll be on that list and i'll get to interview him.  I'll keep that in mind.

CP

Abnett Interview is being uploaded. it's about 45 minutes long...


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> we'll see. I haven't gotten the final roster for Games Day yet, perhaps he'll be on that list and i'll get to interview him.  I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> CP
> 
> Abnett Interview is being uploaded. it's about 45 minutes long...


Thanks, CP !


----------

